# Go Green!



## T D (May 5, 2013)

None rare, none expensive, but some pretty cool shapes and color, and all from Georgia

 From L to R.

 Virgil'- Quitman, C.C. Soda- Athens, Flint Rock- Albany, Red Race- Tifton, Soda Water- Savannah, Pale Bamboo Ale- Atlanta, Orange Crush- Augusta, Bludwine- Augusta, Shamrock Ginger Ale, McRae, and Ginger Ale- Douglas.


----------



## epackage (May 5, 2013)

Cool pic, are they green or is it just the background making them appear that way?


----------



## T D (May 6, 2013)

They are all emerald green, probably all Ginger Ales.  Thanks-


----------



## sandchip (May 8, 2013)

Do you have a Carstarphen Pale Dry from Macon?


----------



## T D (May 8, 2013)

Nope, what's it look like?


----------



## cobaltbot (May 8, 2013)

Nice Georgia green!


----------



## sandchip (May 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> Nope, what's it look like?


 
 Same as the ones in your lineup.  I'll try to post a picture later today.


----------



## FitSandTic (May 9, 2013)

That is a great picture!


----------



## T D (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Travis and Jimbo!


----------



## Bottlehoe (May 10, 2013)

Nice pic !


----------



## sandchip (May 15, 2013)

Here are those pictures I promised of the Carstarphen, Tom.


----------



## sandchip (May 15, 2013)

...and the bottom.


----------



## T D (May 15, 2013)

Thanks, I have never seen that one.


----------

